# Believer's of Jesus Christ: Smoking Cannabis



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm writing this for those who believe in Jesus Christ, not for those who will make jokes and do not understand. In today's age we will put almost anything in to our bodies without a second thought (caffeine/over the counter drugs/nicotine). I myself try to avoid these things. I have been smoking cannabis for about 5 years now and I'm beginning to think it may be separating me from Jesus. At the same time I know it has benefits and can be an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs. 

The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies. There are so many drugs used now days that do more harm than good (pharmaceuticals). I do NOT want to steer away from God, I know he is truth. I just want to be able to go to sleep at a decent hour in peace. 

I want the opinions of those who actually believe that Jesus Christ died for own sins.
Can anyone out there share their feelings about this subject? This has been on my mind for some time now!


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Jun 17, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I'm writing this for those who believe in Jesus Christ, not for those who will make jokes and do not understand. In today's age we will put almost anything in to our bodies without a second thought (caffeine/over the counter drugs/nicotine). I myself try to avoid these things. I have been smoking cannabis for about 5 years now and I'm beginning to think it may be separating me from Jesus. At the same time I know it has benefits and can be an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs.
> 
> The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies. There are so many drugs used now days that do more harm than good (pharmaceuticals). I do NOT want to steer away from God, I know he is truth. I just want to be able to go to sleep at a decent hour in peace.
> 
> ...


Why not head off your high time with a devotional? Use your high to connect? Just my 0.02, not the companies. 
-Gavin


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> Why not head off your high time with a devotional? Use your high to connect? Just my 0.02, not the companies.
> -Gavin


Good advice, I think that I do sometimes.. Other times I don't. I guess it depends on the strain, thank you for your response!


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 17, 2016)

Jesus don't like drugs.. You need to hit confessional.


----------



## vostok (Jun 17, 2016)

This god Bib le, you mention sounds ideal

but like most tyrants will make demands you can't keep

my way or the hiway ...sounds so familiar these days

or 

like my peeps ..be deprived of any religion for nearly a 100 years

you'd pray to anything too

MacDonald's, KFC, X-Men(me) or Trump

hit confessional asap


----------



## Pah (Jun 17, 2016)

Why do you feel cannabis is separating you from God? Pressure from other Christians? Worried what they might think? Decades of government propaganda?

Cannabis has always balanced me out,so to speak. The traditional concept of an altered mind doesn't apply,not for me anyway. I would imagine it's the same for quite a few others. Maybe future studies on the endocannabinoid system will shed some light on the subject.

There are verses where being a drunk is condemned,not drinking itself. Jesus' first miracle was water to wine. Not the weak stuff,but the good stuff lol.

Many believe that the anointing oil used on the Aaronic priesthood contained cannabis. (Kaneh bosem)

Nothing says you can't consume cannabis. God put it here. If you weren't meant to consume it, something should have been mentioned somewhere amongst the plethora of do's and donts. Why so many benefits from this unique plant? Insomnia,stress,cancer,intesstinal issues,regulating blood sugar and pressure,glaucoma,epileptic seizures,etc,etc.

Hopefully you can come to peace with God and your cannabis use. Guilt sucks,especially when there's no reason for it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

It not what you put in your mouth. It is what comes out that defiles you.

Anything you do in faith.

As long you believe you're in the right , you are.

The minute you think it is a sin, then you are sinning.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

I believe hemp and cannabis would save this world.

In the 30's before hemp was banned over 25,000 textiles were made with hemp.

Paper companies, oil companies, pharmaceutical companies are the reason hemp is illegal.

Cannabis uses c02 and produces oxygen at a higher rate than other plants.

Stop the eradication and grow it by the hectares again. It might reverse our green house gas problem.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

My father was on his death bed with cancer. He quit going when he was wittled down to bone from.the chemo and radiation.

They burnt his saliva glands up and did major nerve damage.

Cannabis has saved him.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

Pah said:


> Why do you feel cannabis is separating you from God? Pressure from other Christians? Worried what they might think? Decades of government propaganda?
> 
> Cannabis has always balanced me out,so to speak. The traditional concept of an altered mind doesn't apply,not for me anyway. I would imagine it's the same for quite a few others. Maybe future studies on the endocannabinoid system will shed some light on the subject.
> 
> ...


No I'm not feeling this way about cannabis because of what other people say or social dogma. I have been reading the Bible and trying to determine for myself. It is true that God created everything in 7 days.. But lucifer is the ruler of this realm at this moment, he has tainted many plants and animals! For example, poison ivy/snakes ect. The Bible also states that the herbs/fruit are here for use to eat of. Does not mention smoking! Just throwing these quotes out there for everyone to look for themselves.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> My father was on his death bed with cancer. He quit going when he was diddled down to bone from.the chemo and radiation.
> 
> They burnt his saliva glands up and did major nerve damage.
> 
> Cannabis has saved him.


This is why I reconsider cannabis to be good. It actually helps people! But the word of God is not quite clear on the subject. I suppose I must seek the guidance of the Holy Spirit to guide me in the right direction.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

vostok said:


> This god Bib le, you mention sounds ideal
> 
> but like most tyrants will make demands you can't keep
> 
> ...





Corso312 said:


> Jesus don't like drugs.. You need to hit confessional.


Repentance is what God seeks from us! Is it not?


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jun 17, 2016)

> _22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 “Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia – all according to the sanctuary shekel – and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .30 “Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.”_
> 
> FirstChurchof the Magi has since risen, who considers the Holy Anointing Oil a sacrament, and more of their thoughts may be found at:
> 
> ...


Source:
The bible & https://skunkpharmresearch.com/holy-anointing-oil-and-holy-shit/


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 17, 2016)

When you love pot more than Jesus, that's when you are in trouble. Satan's (adversary) goal is to remove the worship of God as much as possible.

I'm not a believer, but I know the theology.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> When you love pot more than Jesus, that's when you are in trouble. Satan's (adversary) goal is to remove the worship of God as much as possible.
> 
> I'm not a believer, but I know the theology.


Rep spoken well


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2016)

Tom Selleck is Jesus.


----------



## bict (Jun 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> As long you believe you're in the right , you are.
> 
> The minute you think it is a sin, then you are sinning.


Sounds dodgey to me.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds dodgey to me.


Yes!

That's nefarious criminal mentality right there.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

Heavy confessions within thou..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds dodgey to me.


Its not.

The bible states what I have just said.

Its fairly simple. If the man is having doubts, it is a sin to keep using it.



It is a medicine. You are allowed to use it.
*Matthew 15:11 ESV / 19 helpful votes *
It is not what goes into the mouth that defiles a person, but what comes out of the mouth; this defiles a person.”

*Romans 14:1-23 ESV / 14 helpful votes *
As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions. One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. Who are you to pass judgment on the servant of another? It is before his own master that he stands or falls. And he will be upheld, for the Lord is able to make him stand. One person esteems one day as better than another, while another esteems all days alike. Each one should be fully convinced in his own mind. ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Yes!
> 
> That's nefarious criminal mentality right there.


No its not.

I've just listed the verses. 

Its is up to you. If you feel OK with it then its fine. The minute you have doubts about it you ate sinning.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No its not.
> 
> I've just listed the verses.
> 
> Its is up to you. If you feel OK with it then its fine. The minute you have doubts about it you ate sinning.


Lest not forget...

*Matthew 18:6Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
6 but whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him to have a great millstone fastened round his neck and to be drowned in the depth of the sea.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Lest not forget...
> 
> *Matthew 18:6Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
> 6 but whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him to have a great millstone fastened round his neck and to be drowned in the depth of the sea.


I don't argue that.

Basically it is about personal accountability. As long ad it doesn't control you. As long as your not stealing to get it.

You could even go as far as to say, follow the law of the land. Render unto Caesar. Only use it in legal states.

Me personally believe it is here for our use and don't think its a sin. 

My statement about having faith is not a license to sin.

Just do what you think is right and you will be OK.


My advice would be to take a tolerance break and really think about things.

It helps to be sober anyways. Clear the head up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Lest not forget...
> 
> *Matthew 18:6Revised Standard Version (RSV)*
> 6 but whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him to have a great millstone fastened round his neck and to be drowned in the depth of the sea.


I don't argue that.

Basically it is about personal accountability. As long ad it doesn't control you. As long as your not stealing to get it.

You could even go as far as to say, follow the law of the land. Render unto Caesar. Only use it in legal states.

Me personally believe it is here for our use and don't think its a sin. 

My statement about having faith is not a license to sin.

Just do what you think is right and you will be OK.


My advice would be to take a tolerance break and really think about things.

It helps to be sober anyways. Clear the head up.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 18, 2016)

I love the way this thread is having stuff worked out like this! Meaningful discussion!


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I love the way this thread is having stuff worked out like this! Meaningful discussion!


Just do not be your own Satan (adversary) to yourself.

No sin enters heaven.

The gift lets you in.

Love the gift with respect.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2016)

I think its a spiritual aid no matter your belief. 

Have you ever sat in the middle of nowhere. I'm talking a few hours walk into nature.

Smoke one with pure silence. Don't love and in about 30 minutes the wildlife will start moving. Its a great meditation.

I believe it is medicine.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 25, 2016)

I believe people believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 26, 2016)

How are yall? I'm seeing some good truths on this thread!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 26, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I believe people believe what they want to believe.
> 
> View attachment 3716776


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 30, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> How are yall? I'm seeing some good truths on this thread!


What? Someone say something?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 30, 2016)

The higher truth of the existence of Jesus Horatio Christ..i know that..but to the burden of I, could go to Hell..but then again I wanna do things my way..being on a motorcycle..etc..Pisces-Snake born..good/evil..
I'm talking too much..
-win.DC


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 30, 2016)

I thought J.C.'s middle name was hitler...


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 30, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I thought J.C.'s middle name was hitler...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 30, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


>


That guy should use a couple planers to get those lines spread out! Missing fish!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 30, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> That guy should use a couple planers to get those lines spread out! Missing fish!


he's ole school, he ain't fishing for food, he's fishin to drink


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 30, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> he's ole school, he ain't fishing for food, he's fishin to drink


I like it


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 30, 2016)

It's in Genesis. And he created seed yeiding herb and it was good.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 30, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> It's in Genesis. And he created seed yeiding herb and it was good.


Gen 1:29.
You're paraphrasing quite a bit.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 30, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Gen 1:29.
> You're paraphrasing quite a bit.


Ya I know


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I thought J.C.'s middle name was hitler...


If not...it could be.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> If not...it could be.


I don't think the Jewish people had midle names back then. Plus his last name wasn't Christ, he was only call after his death starting in the book of acts I believe. During his life he was called Yeshua in Hebrew or Jesus in English. Tho prophecies prophesied the coming of some one known as the Christ, which Jesus was. I'm not a bible scholar tho so I might be a bit off but it's my belief from "my" level of understanding. I'm gonna research this more tho.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

Here it is http://christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/17991/why-is-jesus-occasionally-referred-to-as-the-christ-is-there-a-different-defi


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't think the Jewish people had midle names back then. Plus his last name wasn't Christ, he was only call after his death starting in the book of acts I believe. During his life he was called Yeshua in Hebrew or Jesus in English. Tho prophecies prophesied the coming of some one known as the Christ, which Jesus was. I'm not a bible scholar tho so I might be a bit off but it's my belief from "my" level of understanding. I'm gonna research this more tho.


This is known. He would have been called son of Joseph, or something stupid if he were real. But it's just another ancient fable re-told.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 15, 2016)

Are you breaking the 10 commandments? No. Then it isn't sin because it isn't against the law of god. 
_Whosoever committeth sin transgresseth also the law: for sin is the transgression of the law._


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2016)

There's literally churches in california that are built around this plant ----Christian----they smoke have service grow there own plants and instead of pot lucks they smoke or trim there gardens .....I was raised in church as a kid so I'm familiar with the weed is the devil situation .....but once it healed my sister from having life threatening seizures ...those same people act like the same devil plant is a gift from God ......bible says to obey the laws of the land and I'm sure you still roll through stop signs and probably speed to church ....I don't think a person would be sent to hell for smoking weed if a person taking opiate medication would go to heaven ......further more wine is mind altering and all through the bible .....but it also says don't drink until drunkeness .....if God had a major problem with canabas I think it would be clear in there .....there's way worse things that are man made than canabis that are QUOTE legal and way more mind altering ....I respect the way you feel and I'm no angel but I think like mentioned earlier in the post if you don't love it more than God and use it responsibly your alright ....it's a God given plant IMO ...just my 2 cents ....peace


----------



## Huckster79 (Nov 10, 2016)

I sometimes chant the rosary and old hymns while gardening and thourougly enjoy the experience. i also like drawing eastern orthodox icons while medicated it peaceful and spiritual. i find nothing conflicting with beleif and cannabis use...


----------



## Tkm953 (Nov 11, 2016)

Religion as a business ,I have no use for.Their are as many charlatans posing as profits and priests as their are real.I was raised Southern Baptist,"So all of You are going to burn in hell unless you repent now"I was never Baptized in the Church and according to my grandmother,that's why I turned out so bad.Everybody has favorite quotes from the Bible,I am no different
"Judge not lest Ye be judged"
Revenge is mine Sayeth the Lord.
Let those living without sin,cast the first stone (not sure if that is a quote from the bible)Do what YOU feel is right.If smoking weed makes you feel better,and puts you in touch with YOUR higher power,how can that possibly be a bad thing?
"To know God,is to love many things". Leonardo Davinchi


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I'm writing this for those who believe in Jesus Christ, not for those who will make jokes and do not understand. In today's age we will put almost anything in to our bodies without a second thought (caffeine/over the counter drugs/nicotine). I myself try to avoid these things. I have been smoking cannabis for about 5 years now and I'm beginning to think it may be separating me from Jesus. At the same time I know it has benefits and can be an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs.
> 
> The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies. There are so many drugs used now days that do more harm than good (pharmaceuticals). I do NOT want to steer away from God, I know he is truth. I just want to be able to go to sleep at a decent hour in peace.
> 
> ...


so what does getting a good nights sleep have to do with your belief in your God? Or do you just feel guilty and you're lamenting your guilt? I smoke ever day before bed for the same reasons as you. Didn't change anything.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Nov 13, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> so what does getting a good nights sleep have to do with your belief in your God? Or do you just feel guilty and you're lamenting your guilt? I smoke ever day before bed for the same reasons as you. Didn't change anything.





Tkm953 said:


> Religion as a business ,I have no use for.Their are as many charlatans posing as profits and priests as their are real.I was raised Southern Baptist,"So all of You are going to burn in hell unless you repent now"I was never Baptized in the Church and according to my grandmother,that's why I turned out so bad.Everybody has favorite quotes from the Bible,I am no different
> "Judge not lest Ye be judged"
> Revenge is mine Sayeth the Lord.
> Let those living without sin,cast the first stone (not sure if that is a quote from the bible)Do what YOU feel is right.If smoking weed makes you feel better,and puts you in touch with YOUR higher power,how can that possibly be a bad thing?
> "To know God,is to love many things". Leonardo Davinchi





SamsonsRiddle said:


> Are you breaking the 10 commandments? No. Then it isn't sin because it isn't against the law of god.
> _Whosoever committeth sin transgresseth also the law: for sin is the transgression of the law._


I've come to understand that cannabis/tobacco and even food is weakness of the flesh.. We all have our individual struggles and we all cope in different ways! Cannabis and food are my go to for worldly comfort. I now know and understand this is just a crutch for my flesh that I do not need, only desire..
Jesus Christ is the only that I NEED.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I've come to understand that cannabis/tobacco and even food is weakness of the flesh.. We all have our individual struggles and we all cope in different ways! Cannabis and food are my go to for worldly comfort. I now know and understand this is just a crutch for my flesh that I do not need, only desire..
> Jesus Christ is the only that I NEED.


true...but God wants you to enjoy what life has to offer...just don't let it become a substitute for him.


----------



## NEEDMMASAP (Nov 13, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I've come to understand that cannabis/tobacco and even food is weakness of the flesh.. We all have our individual struggles and we all cope in different ways! Cannabis and food are my go to for worldly comfort. I now know and understand this is just a crutch for my flesh that I do not need, only desire..
> Jesus Christ is the only that I NEED.


Its clear that your trying to find the way , and the MM will put you on the right path . you say "you know that Cannabis is just a crutch that you do not need,only desire " Your desire that is leading you toward God is also leading you toward the Cannabis . God states clearly that it is for food , ( smoking it is cool also ) but it wont get you to the place your striving for , oil will .


----------



## tr00thz (Nov 22, 2016)

Great thread. This is also something that has been on my mind. 

I don't know where I stand on it yet. So far I believe that marijuana can be enlightening or it can be destructive (spiritual sense) it all has to do with the person in any given situation.

Example: Dude knowingly selling to someone who isn't financially fit and uses the substance to hide from its problems. You're enabling that person. Which is leading them down the wrong path.

The provider who sells. That's a different discussion than the person who uses.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 22, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I've come to understand that cannabis/tobacco and even food is weakness of the flesh.. We all have our individual struggles and we all cope in different ways! Cannabis and food are my go to for worldly comfort. I now know and understand this is just a crutch for my flesh that I do not need, only desire..
> Jesus Christ is the only that I NEED.


You are the biggest moron I've come across in a while. Your sub-100 iq will keep you in bondage forever. Enjoy your life of guilt and shame, while I masturbate all over stacks of Bibles and sin like the wind.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Nov 23, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> You are the biggest moron I've come across in a while. Your sub-100 iq will keep you in bondage forever. Enjoy your life of guilt and shame, while I masturbate all over stacks of Bibles and sin like the wind.


God belief, or disbelief is not about IQ.


----------



## TherealMickey (Nov 23, 2016)

Genisis 1:11 reads to me that God's opinion on any fruit with seeds as "good" for man to use. Man, including God's people have been fooled. Man has decided to exclude cannabis from the interpretation of His will for a blessed life for us. Instead, that intention has been polluted by sin. The more that is learned from this wonderful cannabis plant, the more I believe that prohibition was the work of the enemy and part of that pollution (killed, stolen, or destroyed) of the good things that God has given us. This plant has so many medicinal, industrial, and spiritual uses that are better than our best non cannabis alternative, how can you not conclude that cannabis is for our use, a blessing from God. However, God's people are destroyed by lack of knowledge and we have been fooled and/or kept from the truth. Don't let any man or evil thing keep you from understanding or God's intended blessings for man by providing cannabis.


----------



## Enots (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm a believer in Jesus Christ and was baptized 4 years ago. I use cannabis daily. If it's becoming a issue where all you care about is that next hit (which I myself have not seen with cannabis) then I would say yes it's a sin. Same thing with alcohol , I myself do not see a issue with a man having a drink to unwind from the day, now the drunk behind the liquor store I would say yes there is a problem there. And if you use cannabis for medicinal reasons do not let anyone tell you it is a sin. This reminds me of a line from Sho Baraka - Madoff , The same person addicted to caffeine
Likes to look down at the person who does smoke weed
The war on drugs is the war on us, import make money then lock 'em up
I said doctor can you ﬁx my ills
He thinks ﬁxin' my ills is givin' me more pills


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 27, 2016)

Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those that be of heavy hearts. Proverbs 31.6


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm not a Christian. I don't believe in a God, one or many. That said, I don't disrespect those of faith...

But it's all about what you do with it. Faith OR cannabis. Or donuts. Healthy relationships with all of these and more can be discerned by the results of your actions. 

Is your cannabis use adversely affecting your life or helping it? How about your interactions with others? Considering these questions will lead you to the truth. 

It has precious little to do with God.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

[QUOTE=".

The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies. [/QUOTE]

Yet his Son turned water into wine....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> [QUOTE=".
> 
> The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies.
> 
> Yet his Son turned water into wine....


Wine is high in antioxidants.

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wine is high in antioxidants.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


lol
Good, cause i drink heaps of it!



Christian's can do anything anyway..as long as they repent they will be forgiven.

Pope even said in the crusades (i have no idea which one) that participating in the crusades and killing Muslims would null all your sins.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> *Christian's can do anything anyway..as long as they repent they will be forgiven.*
> 
> Pope even said in the crusades (i have no idea which one) that participating in the crusades and killing Muslims would null all your sins.


Offering carte blanche for any sin as long as it's repented later?

Doesn't pass the smell test.

This might be why I've always had trouble getting along with Southern Baptists. It is also true I've never smoked a joint with one, so there is that.


----------



## TherealMickey (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol
> Good, cause i drink heaps of it!
> 
> 
> ...


That's why we are not judged by our acts but by our heart. We all are sinners. When I give into doing what I know isn't right, first I try to right the wrong if possible and then I ask forgiveness. I don't want to pile a lie on top so sometimes the I'm-sorry part takes time. But those that believe and rebel are different. If you truly don't believe in him, just wait and keep an open mind. He'll show himself to you some day. 

The pope and Rome's Catholicism are a far stretch from my views on having a relationship with God through Jesus. So I would consider your example to affirm my view on the pope.

Thanks for the respect comment. Likewise... cheers.


----------



## TherealMickey (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Offering carte blanche for any sin as long as it's repented later?
> 
> Doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> This might be why I've always had trouble getting along with Southern Baptists. It is also true I've never smoked a joint with one, so there is that.


They're the biggest partyers where I grew up.


----------



## Krippled (Nov 29, 2016)

Genesis 1:12


----------



## FrankR (Nov 30, 2016)

What is your purpose for smoking? Is it for medical reasons? This is a helpful article on mmj https://www.drugrehabcomparison.com/research/pros-cons-using-medical-marijuana/ . If it is recreational I would give it some serious thought if it is worth it since you feel like it is separating you from God.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

FrankR said:


> What is your purpose for smoking? Is it for medical reasons? This is a helpful article on mmj https://www.drugrehabcomparison.com/research/pros-cons-using-medical-marijuana/ . If it is recreational I would give it some serious thought if it is worth it since you feel like it is separating you from God.


Or he could start believing in a different God. There are 100's of thousands of Gods to choose from.

Or just not be a believer.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 3, 2016)

What are y'all's viewson Christianity and the use of psychedelis?


----------



## Enots (Dec 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What are y'all's viewson Christianity and the use of psychedelis?


I believe everything made by God has a purpose.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 6, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I'm writing this for those who believe in Jesus Christ, not for those who will make jokes *and do not understand.*


See, this is what makes religious extremists alienated in society - You feel better when a non-cult member is simply "not understanding," when in fact you are the one abandoning science. You are the one who doesn't understand.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Enots (Dec 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> See, this is what makes religious extremists alienated in society - You feel better when a non-cult member is simply "not understanding," when in fact you are the one abandoning science. You are the one who doesn't understand.
> 
> Ridiculous.


I believe he simply wanted answers from people in the same mind set as him. Example , if you as a grower had a grow related question you would want to hear from other growers. I'm saying this with a soft tone and not trying to engage in argument. With that being said I do not know what you believe but I would like to say I understand frustration with Christians, I have only been a Christian for 4 years. True Christianity is about a relationship not religion.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 6, 2016)

I agree. If I wanted growers opinions, I wouldn't start with "I don't want to hear from those that don't understand." This implies a level of ignorance present, when in fact the required ignorance is harbored by the religious zealots.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2016)

I understand, I went to a private catholic school. Sang in the school choir etc etc etc. Lots of brain washing and answers to real questions was "but you have to have faith". Faith eh? how about some more proof mixed in with that "faith"?

But im not religious. I class myself as a Atheist with Pagan tendencies. 

Ive always found it conflicting that one of the 10 commandments is "Dont Kill". Its a cut and dried rule with no exceptions. Yet Christians do it all the time and use excuses as to why. I dont think the Christian God is one for excuses. He once flooded the whole fkn world and annihilated billions for eg.

Anyway..there are 100 of thousands of Gods people worship- dont be surprised if the one you worship is not the right one. If there is a "One" or any at all.


----------



## Enots (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey Lucky Luke as an atheist if you are up for it watch this movie if you would and debunk it for me. I myself as a Christian am obviously biased on my positive opinion of the movie. Like I said to Rrog I'm not looking for a hateful argument, this is all friendly and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Enots said:


> Hey Lucky Luke as an atheist if you are up for it watch this movie if you would and debunk it for me. I myself as a Christian am obviously biased on my positive opinion of the movie. Like I said to Rrog I'm not looking for a hateful argument, this is all friendly and hope to keep it that way.


No interested mate. You have "faith" and I dont.
Im not here to convert you and certainly have no interest in you trying to convert me.


----------



## Enots (Dec 7, 2016)

I respect that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2016)

Time to meet God


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2016)

South Sierra Dude said:


> Does it say not to alter your mind before or after he says "do this in remembrance of me"?


He drank a sip of wine he didn't get shit faced drunk you obviously haven't read the bible


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2016)

*I smoke cannabis every single day to connect with Jesus aka Yahshua.*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

If I have a religion, it's called the science of reality.

I think it's insulting to label this idea so cheaply as 'atheistic', just because I haven't identified with or a named an invisible sky Daddy.

God is many things, and there needn't be any limits; a popular idea of omniscience says that Google knows (almost) ALL, certainly more than any of us, and as such could be called godlike. It's trite, cute- and NOT WRONG, as long as we limit our concept of God to omniscience.

This leads me to think that perhaps we're looking in the wrong place for an understanding of how it all works if we're looking for it in a place of worship. We need to be in places of investigation, not dogma, if we are to discover anything new.

I don't need a church to gaze in awe upon the world. I don't need scripture to see the deeper implications of time, life and physics. Knowledge is the real power. No wonder they are afraid to teach true wisdom in school.


----------



## Kevin Pickford (Jan 30, 2017)

If it feels like smoking is taking you away from God.. maybe for you it is? I myself find smoking prohibits me from straying off the righteous path god has created for me.. And helps distract me from many of the lustful thoughts and vanities that mankind is born with (original sin). It is my sacrament...not wine. And alcohol seems to be much more develish of a spirit when I consume it?


----------



## Rrog (Jan 31, 2017)

Original sin. There's a concept.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 31, 2017)

Everyone of us post our beleif and each is not a carbon copy of any other like two snowflakes are never identical...thats why nothing wrong with asking others input but at the end of the day you gotta find your own way...thats uniquely yours why would any divine being have angst toward you for that...


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 1, 2017)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I'm writing this for those who believe in Jesus Christ, not for those who will make jokes and do not understand. In today's age we will put almost anything in to our bodies without a second thought (caffeine/over the counter drugs/nicotine). I myself try to avoid these things. I have been smoking cannabis for about 5 years now and I'm beginning to think it may be separating me from Jesus. At the same time I know it has benefits and can be an alternative to pharmaceutical drugs.
> 
> The Bible clearly states that we should not alter our minds or harm our bodies. There are so many drugs used now days that do more harm than good (pharmaceuticals). I do NOT want to steer away from God, I know he is truth. I just want to be able to go to sleep at a decent hour in peace.
> 
> ...


funny. in the old testament mandrake root was used as an aphrodisiac and was not discouraged or frowned upon. the active ingredient in mandrake root is belladonna. a very powerful hallucinate. most ancient religions use some form of mind altering drug in their search for spiritual enlightenment. the teachings of Christ have been so perverted by religion that when someone says they believe in Christ one must ask which Christ? the Christ of Calvin or the Nicaea council or of Luther or the CHRIST quoted in the gospel of thomas etc. the real CHRIST offered freedom from fear and greed. if you feel guilty for using a plant that GOD gave us to relieve our suffering than maybe you are following the wrong CHRIST


----------

